# what to do about blisters?



## nic113

iv just been playing in my garden practicing pitching from about 40 yards for about an hour and a half and now i have a blister on my right hand below my middle finger. What do you usually do about them when you get then and how can i prevent getting them?


----------



## GolfKid22

nothing you really can do about them and gloves usually help prevent things like that.


----------



## 300Yards

As someone who doesn't wear gloves, I can relate to you. I used to deal with blisters all the time, but after about 2 years of golfing this way, I could sand a car with my hands. All you can really do is either tough it out, and keep on swinging, or just give it a rest for a few days, and medicate it with some Neosporin or something similar. It'll heal in a couple of days, just use the time to practice your putting, until your blister heals.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Did some research on Google on this subject, and 300yards has pretty well hit the nail on the head, you've got the blisters now, the only thing you can do is suffer through until you create a hardened calus. There is a company called Inovative Golf who makes a product called BlisterGuards, they slide on the fingers and prevent the club from rubbing. The same thing can be accomplished by purchasing a Right Hand golf glove. I personally wear two gloves and havent had a blister in 5 years. One of the other suggestions I seen a lot of, has to do with gripping the club way too strongly, ease up on the grip, a good golf grip on a scale of 1 to 10, is about a 3/5. Hope this helps


----------



## white_tiger_137

I wouldn't recommend the blister guards unless you want to have to wear them all the time. You'd be better off just taking a couple days off and then easing back into it. They're painful, but if you manage it right the first time, they really shouldn't ever bother you again.


----------



## nic113

k thanks guys, its acctually almost gone now, i was suprised at how fast it went away


----------



## 300Yards

As long as you let them heal, they usually do go away pretty quick.


----------



## Foster4

Keep swinging it'll turn into a calus then. You won't have to deal with it anymore. But if you want get some athletic tape and wrap it if you want. I have to every so often when my calus' get rubbed alot.


----------



## Fourputt

The best idea.... take a proper grip and you shouldn't ever get a blister. I've played most of my active golf life without using a glove and I have NEVER gotten a blister. Most everything I've heard indicates that holding the club too tight is at least partly to blame for developing blisters. That plus holding too much in the palms and not enough in the fingers is going to create friction. 

Some types of grips are also harder on your hands. I know that cord type grips always seem to feel more abrasive to me.


----------



## Butz

nic113 said:


> iv just been playing in my garden practicing pitching from about 40 yards for about an hour and a half and now i have a blister on my right hand below my middle finger. What do you usually do about them when you get then and how can i prevent getting them?


Hello Nic113,

The blisters will always keep on appearing when we do not grip properly our clubs. A Golf teacher will show you how.

Or you can goto a golf shop and ask for a better Golf grip. My wife uses a pink colored Tacki Mac, and it works best for her.

Others uses a half cord in their clubs. For my driver, I used a half cord and for my wedges, I use a full cord.

A full cord is pretty rough on our skin, this is highly abrasive so that our clubs will not lose grip.

When I have blisters, I usually put a medicated band aid, and let it get healed. Next time you used your clubs, they eventually become callous, and they will not blister so easily.

It toughens your skin, which in the end can make you play without using any golf gloves.

Sometimes, I wear a cotton blister guard or just wrap my hand with a masking tape or medicated adhesive tape.


----------



## 300Yards

Fourputt said:


> The best idea.... take a proper grip and you shouldn't ever get a blister. I've played most of my active golf life without using a glove and I have NEVER gotten a blister. Most everything I've heard indicates that holding the club too tight is at least partly to blame for developing blisters. That plus holding too much in the palms and not enough in the fingers is going to create friction.
> 
> Some types of grips are also harder on your hands. I know that cord type grips always seem to feel more abrasive to me.



I think the blisters have a lot to do with climate, and grip. Down here, we get some very hot and steamy weather, and so you sweat all the time! I've noticed that whenever I sweat, my fingers get a little sore sometimes. I guess that moisture, makes your hands softer, and so the grip can pull at your skin, causing bliters. Friction. The softer grips help with that. I've tried some of those cord grips, and I didn't like them, because they are hard..and cause more sores. Right now, I am using your run of the mill, Golf Pride Tour Velvets, and they are great!


----------



## Butz

Hey,

In my humble opinion, the blisters is due to improper grip handle, as explained by my golf teacher.

I was taught by my golf teacher that at address position, we should hold our golf club grip in normal, not too tight and not to loose.

And as we ascend & swing it to 1'o clock or to 11 or 10' o clock, we hold the grip firmly as we downswing our club. Sometimes, during the down swing motion, we do not hold firmly the golf club, and since it is loose, friction occurs.

This friction is the culprit of our blisters, and callouses and pain.


----------

